# Advice needed on how to decorate this finished attic



## wackychimp (Nov 27, 2012)

Advice needed on how to decorate this finished attic. 

http://i.imgur.com/aRXl0.jpg 
(Guess I still can't include photos even though I'm after 5 posts.)

This was finished off as a theater room before we bought the house. I wish they'd have consulted me before doing it. ;-)

Anyway, I'd like to get your thoughts on how to work with these angled roof lines. I can't hang things on the wall or put up shelves. I wondered about doing a faux skylight but not sure how to pull that off. I think it would be cool to make it like a roof garden or something but have no idea on how to pull that off.

What would you do with this space? 

Thanks for your thoughts!

*EDIT*: Sorry, I should have been more specific in some places. 

Here is something I put together to get an idea of the "feel" that I'm looking for: Wackychimp's theater inspiration

This will be a dedicated theater room. Screen covering the window you see.
I'm mostly looking for decorating advice, but I know nothing about acoustical requirements so I'd take any advice there too.
The "roof garden idea" isn't a requirement, just a stab at what I think I want. I'm thinking instead of doing a fiber optic star ceiling that I might do a painted sky scene at dusk and somehow framing out a fake skylight to make it feel more real. 
 More below...


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Are you wanting to use it as a HT? It sure looks nice, with plenty of space. I have in-ceiling speakers, but only use the rear surrounds as I substituted three bookshelves for the front three instead. I highly recommend you do the same if you want the best sound. If you're just wanting to decorate, I'm not sure you're in the best forum for interior design recommendations, at least not from me :dumbcrazy:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I too would want to know what you're trying to do - treat it acoustically or decorate it. Lots of ways to hang things on angled walls. We do it all the time.

Shelves? Why? Not on the sides certainly.

Bryan


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I think I would look at building some nice acoustic panels on the angled walls that would help to decorate, and also help with the sound in the room. If it is a fairly dedicated theatre/TV area, you won't really need too much extra stuff in there, right? Some nice furniture, a couple of end tables with a lamp or decorative item... and you're good!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Did you say roof garden??? You must be on the wrong forum :rofl:
Others on here have a similar style room in there house and have turned it into a full time dedicated theater room. I am sure they would be of great help to you if that is what you are looking to do.


----------



## wackychimp (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry, I should have been more specific in some places. 


This will be a dedicated theater room. Screen covering the window you see.
I'm mostly looking for decorating advice, but I know nothing about acoustical requirements so I'd take any advice there too.
The "roof garden idea" isn't a requirement, just a stab at what I think I want. I'm thinking instead of doing a fiber optic star ceiling that I might do a painted sky scene at dusk and somehow framing out a fake skylight to make it feel more real. 

Here is something I put together to get an idea of the "feel" that I'm looking for:

Wackychimp's theater inspiration 

I'd want shelves to display some movie prop replicas I have: Indiana Jones golden idol, light saber hilts, Iron Man helmet, etc.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For HT use, the front wall would be 100% dead. Panels on the side walls and angled areas for reflections. Broadband bass control in the front corners.

Bryan


----------

